# Breeding Season in the UK?



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Whens the best time to put the breeding pair of cockatiels together with nest box? In the uk


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When the birds start showing an interest in breeding. Frequent copulation is a good indicator that it's time.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Tiels are opportunistic breeders, meaning there really is no set season. As long as the diet is balanced and plentiful they can be setup anytime of the year.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

BTW all the answers so far in this thread pertain to indoor birds. If you have an outdoor aviary you need to wait for reasonably warm weather to reduce the risk of chilling the eggs/babies.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its mostly in june/july when its warmer here


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah would be breeding in doors however it's cold inside. So you reckon it's best to wait till warmer weather comes


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky and cookies babies have all hatched now, my temp in my home is between 18c-25c
i dont like the cold so i have my home warm 
It will be ok if they are indoors


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh right sadly I have to put up with the cold as my house doesn't get warm 

Well some news my mums pair have successfully laid eggs after a couple months not going near the nest box


----------

